# Callie's Days...A Lover, Not a Fighter



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

I'll start this tonight. Tomorrow Callie meets with the trainer for his first evaluation. I would like to see him as a reading or therapy dog. He is perhaps four years old. Easygoing and at ease with other dogs. Women and children he adores. Human men who show him big love and no fear and he's a happy guy indeed.

The only things that need ironing out are that you can't greet people by jumping. You are heavy and those claws can hurt. Oh and human men by Mami. I'll work with you. Maybe if I hug every human male who is perfectly safe and okay with me? If I hug them they are not a threat to me. It's all good baby boy.

Let's see how he does with the trainer. Follow up tomorrow.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

My beautiful boy came through with flying colors! First off he greeted all my co-workers including the manager who hired me. What a ladies man, he charmed everyone in the place. Even when he let one rip that made my eyes water...whatta guy. Then he met the trainer. A basic obedience class and he'll be ready for Canine Good Citizen.

The interesting one was that most dogs are food motivated. Some dogs will get a treat and eventually repeat a desired behavior for said treat. Not my man...something common in the hood with certain breeds of dog...YOU NEVER EAT FOOD UNLESS A KNOWN HUMAN GIVES IT TO YOU...THERE MIGHT BE POISON IN THAT %$#& they might beat you until you understand...the same folks that cut your tail.

The trainer tonight tried every treat he had. Callie sniffed and walked past it. The trainer called to a manager "They say he likes peanut butter, any peanut butter treats back there?". She found them but nope he sniffed and walked by. Finally the trainer said "This is it, crack for dogs, dehydrated liver bites". He sniffed and...walked right by. Really a good tushie rub and he'll do whatever I ask.  

They say with soldier dogs that they train with reward toys. You can't guarantee dog yummies in live combat. So the trainers have a toy. Find the fugitive or identify the bomb...here's your toy and a great job there! I think Callie is more like that. Lots of praise and kissies from Mami and he'll do what he needs to do.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 28, 2016)

Congratulations to Callie. Mamma must be proud. Does he like human snacks? If I were a dog I wouldn't eat that doggie stuff either.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

It's about where he eats. My daughter brought me sharp cheddar sample from Trader Joes and he happily ate it from my hand. Apparently my hand and my car and all is good.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 28, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> It's about where he eats. My daughter brought me sharp cheddar sample from Trader Joes and he happily ate it from my hand. Apparently my hand and my car and all is good.



So funny. I wish I were more like Callie,I'll eat anything anywhere.


----------

